
"Safari can't verify the identity of the website 'static.ak.Facebook.com'?" - hoag
https://www.quora.com/OS-X/What-is-this-error-message-that-Safari-cant-verify-the-identity-of-the-website-static-ak-facebook-com
======
hoag
Solution found, typed up as Answer.

